# need some advice...



## akracin (May 13, 2009)

yeah i have about 12 grand and i want to get a skyline or a silva. i also live in alaska but will pick up from the west coast. and i want to get this car from japan.
what should i get?year, engine ext..


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

unless the car is 25yrs or older there is no cheap easy legal way to get a skyline or a silvia...


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

the are some decent skylines around some the japan sites like tradecarview.com, but it depends if u can import a right hand drive skyline, it would be gud if u can get a R33 but i dont know if the japan spec will pass ur emissions test in Alaska


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its not even the emmisions testing they have to worry about in the USA its the 25yr rule


----------



## akracin (May 13, 2009)

well im just gunna get seasonal tags for the summer and they are gunna get rid of emission testing in 2010. idk i think im gunna scratch this whole idea and look for something els.what els would you guys recommend?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

with your budget id get something else... 12k is just not enough for a skyline or a silvia... remember these vehicles are older and as such WILL require maintenence and fixing parts that die... its not if but when..

start out with a domestic s13, s14 240sx and build from there... car is easy to work on parts are plentiful as is information... and hell for 12k you could find one already modified...

there are other fun cars that can be had for that price as well... mazda RX7's FC's go for about 7k FD's anywhere from 15k-more, but due to the rotary engine not as easy to work on...

but like i said with 12k go for a 240sx


----------



## akracin (May 13, 2009)

Shadao said:


> with your budget id get something else... 12k is just not enough for a skyline or a silvia... remember these vehicles are older and as such WILL require maintenence and fixing parts that die... its not if but when..
> 
> start out with a domestic s13, s14 240sx and build from there... car is easy to work on parts are plentiful as is information... and hell for 12k you could find one already modified...
> 
> ...



yeah ive been thinking about ive also been thinking about a good h22 civic with a turbo. but idk. rite now i have a 1990 audi quattro 200 turbo. with a little done to it. but everything for that is way to fuckin expensive and with no dealership here its a pain in the ass.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

a turbo h22 civic.... lol

fast car cant turn worth shit, cant go drifting. will never place in auto-x, the only thing you can do with a car like that is do drag races and hope for 11sec 1/4mi... FWD FTL

your audi will be better for you to keep... its a good platform much better than a civic... sure stuff might be expensive but if you connect yoruself with the audi world you might be able to find cheap stuff here and there...

for the money though id get a 240... if you were in canada id get something different but we have moreto choose from here


----------



## akracin (May 13, 2009)

Shadao said:


> a turbo h22 civic.... lol
> 
> fast car cant turn worth shit, cant go drifting. will never place in auto-x, the only thing you can do with a car like that is do drag races and hope for 11sec 1/4mi... FWD FTL
> 
> ...


theres no such thing as drifting or autox in alaska at least where i live. there's drag races and a lot of straight roads. haha in the winter we set up cones in a parking lot and drift those. awd drifts though. we got a few ice tracks to..

i love my audi but it needs to much work. and with 1 import shop that will look at it. idk i cant do transmission work. and its popping out of gear and shit. but yeah it is a very good platform it has 1 hold back that is a single cam. and only a 10 valve. thats pretty limiting. performance parts at about 1000 each. idk i want a 2wd car easier on clutches. i just dont want to be a ricer.


and do you know whats up with people not letting you take a peep under their hood? this dude said he had a twin turbo rx7 block in a rx8. and wouldn't let me see. dose that mean their bullshittin or what?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ya pure BS... any tuner who doesnt have anything to hide would show you willingly, in fact hed be excited to show you the mods he did... chances are its bone stock...

also there would be no point to swap in the FD motor into the RX8, and keep it twin turbo... people like that are stupid... he prolly doesnt even know much about his car... which is a VERY common theme to rx8 owners... FC RX7 and FD rx7 owners are a different breed than the rx8 crowd... at least that is what i found from deciding what to buy when i was searching...

i settled for a GTR32 over an FD RX7, for a few reasons mostly capability and reliability


----------



## akracin (May 13, 2009)

yeah rx7 motors are confusing. rotary motor. no cam? but he did have a turbo in that rx8 i herd the blow off valve in it and it sounded amazing. he also said he did 170 in it. and said he took the governor off without re chipping the ecu? idk he sounded pretty stupid. he was a ****** ricer it seemed like to me. and he was really cocky. i asked him if he wanted to see how this c230 i was drivein would match up with it and he said he was busy...

but i think im gunna take your advice on a 240sx. ive been looking at some in canada. and i think thats waht im gunna do unless a verry pretty 68 chevy stepside calls my name..


----------



## peet123 (May 23, 2009)

*skyline(rb20det)*

i have a skyline gts and i want to saw how part are compatible with canadian car (drake,bearing,disc,ect..)and with how model please sorry for my english


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

peet123 there are a number of parts that can cross over to skylines.... suspension from a 240sx will work in a gts-t R32, brakes from a 300zx... oil filter from either... and there are a bunch of other parts...

if your in canada go hit up GTRCanada.com and you will find more people and info there


----------



## peet123 (May 23, 2009)

thank you shadao you're a good guy


----------



## akracin (May 13, 2009)

i think i gave up on the Canada idea due to it would be a pain in the ass. i found a dude that has like 3 or 4 240's but they are pretty rough. i might just stay with my audi and throw a bigger turbo and buy a new clutch. then have the tranny rebuilt.or it might just need to be adjusted. idk but this thing will rip.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

where did you look for the 240's? tradecarveiw.com or autotrader.com?

if you want to find a nice one you gotta look into joining forums... a friend of mine got himself a beautiful 240 for 10k fully loaded with a car show quality paint job...

son240sx.org is one... and i am sure there are many others, just gotta find the right one... that way you can talk to people who know the car/guy and can feel better about the purhcase


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

There are many out there who can help you in this matter. You just have to find them out by yourself.


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nissan skyline r32 & Nissan Silva drifting at ace cafe's rounder bout (FORD NIGHT)

fOR GETTING A LOT OF INFO ABOUT IT YOU CAN SEE


----------

